
The mysterious link between the Stanley Cup finals and Canada's stock market - colinprince
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/day6/the-mysterious-link-between-the-stanley-cup-finals-and-canada-s-stock-market-1.4685637
======
ReverseCold
[http://www.tylervigen.com/spurious-
correlations](http://www.tylervigen.com/spurious-correlations)

Possibly relevant?

